# Reverse leg press & split squats



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok for the first time in 18 months I've brought barbell squats and centre stance leg press into my routine. All my old injuries on my right side(which were there when I last did these exercises) have come back, and are getting worse. I'm only lifting light on the new exercises and have been for treatment on the leg. I have also been working with a biomechanics coach for a few years now, and have fixed quite a few disfunctional biomechanical issues which has eased a lot of back pain and strengthened my back and core.

I've given it 6 weeks and am in agony so now at a point where I'm going to replace the exercises with something else.

I'm thinking single reverse leg press on ham & glute day and split squat with rear leg on bench on quad day as substitutes - I've been fine with single leg work which is why I've chosen these.

Does anyone have any experience with these moves, and any tips for their performance?

ps I know straight BB squats are the best for adding mass but the way they affect me I'm not going to be doing a right lot if I carry on with them - it's just so painful it's starting to affect the rest of my training.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I've now decided I have a quad injury, may or may not be linked to the squatting - but it's a big coincidence if it's not. Going to be experimenting this week!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

those reverse thingys look awkward, its a bugger when you have to train round offending bodyparts..


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> those reverse thingys look awkward, its a bugger when you have to train round offending bodyparts..


You've not seen me do pistons nor some of the other leg things I do. Squats are straight forward yet get me every time.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i havent no and i`m not sure what pistons are, but guessing theyre the reverse legpress single legs...

feel free to stick some vids up of your funky shizzle for enlightenment


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

You can see this lovely man do them instead


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I sometimes use the reverse leg press, but some alternatives for single leg work which you might like:

-Single leg hack squat

-Single leg ball squat on wall (alternative to single leg hack squat if you don't have machine

Could you perhaps squat with bands instead of weights? Still alot of tension, but not really as exacerbating as having actual load.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ahhh i call them pistol squats rose, i have a mate in the US who can pistol squat standing on a kettlebell..

soz its blurry but check this fcuker out 

View attachment 5374
View attachment 5373


ive no idea how he does it unless theres superglue involved..


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I've rested made no difference, so I'm training again - anything involving both legs doing same movement eg barbell squats, leg press gives me incredible tightness and pain around the right outside thigh. I've taken the weights right down and taken squats right out. Doing single leg stuff apart from light double leg ext, and building it up. Going to have a go at bulgarian splits next week, tried one set this week and leg is fine (ok can feel something but it's workable and nothing like as bad as doing a proper squat). Really wierd I can do the singles, but as soon as I put two feet on and press it's agony.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

that is unusual, im the complete opposite lol


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like you've not had the best of times squatting down the years Rose, I think almost everyone on this forum has had an injury and has had to work round exercises at some point. I 've been to countless physios myself to help my deawdlifts no such luck. Can't say I've had much experience with the exercises you mentioned. split squats sound like a great stretch for your hip flexsors though. I'd just od a ton of lunges if I were you and hack squats. How do you get on at Smith squats?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't like smith squats, they make me feel all stiff. I've experimented as so long as I stretch plenty I can perform lunges walking and static, bench step ups and tried bulgarian split squats today. In fact I read an article last night which says single leg work, including BSS results in just as much leg development as standard squats but without the same back problems. I think my issue lies between pelvis and knee but since rest didn't work I'll carry on with the single leg work. Was complimented on my ability on smith lunges today.



AChappell said:


> Sounds like you've not had the best of times squatting down the years Rose, I think almost everyone on this forum has had an injury and has had to work round exercises at some point. I 've been to countless physios myself to help my deawdlifts no such luck. Can't say I've had much experience with the exercises you mentioned. split squats sound like a great stretch for your hip flexsors though. I'd just od a ton of lunges if I were you and hack squats. How do you get on at Smith squats?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

now i know pressing with both feet aggravates the prob, but have you ever tried a trap bar?

howd you get on with them andy? possible alternate to traditional deads?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Sounds like your IT bands need stripping, run down the outside of your thigh between knee and hip. A good sports masseuse would be able to do it, but be warned its painful. Or you could get a roller still painful though. If it hurts though its your body telling you not to do it and your doing the right thing listening to it.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Pikey said:


> Sounds like your IT bands need stripping, run down the outside of your thigh between knee and hip. A good sports masseuse would be able to do it, but be warned its painful. Or you could get a roller still painful though. If it hurts though its your body telling you not to do it and your doing the right thing listening to it.


Thanks I've had ITB treatment but didn't seem to do anything, stretching ITB doesn't make any difference BUT stretching the quad does - which is what made me think it's not ITB.

Single leg training did the trick on Friday, could feel glutes starting to go just ten minutes after finishing and yesterday had trouble after sitting down for an hour or two - was agony getting up, going up and down stairs. Brill!


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

So give us a run down of what a current leg workout looks like for you then Rose. Then we can see if any of us are man enough to try it!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Pikey said:


> Sounds like your IT bands need stripping, run down the outside of your thigh between knee and hip. A good sports masseuse would be able to do it, but be warned its painful. Or you could get a roller still painful though. If it hurts though its your body telling you not to do it and your doing the right thing listening to it.


Had a session with Rik Partridge today, he's shown me how to foam roller and stretch my quads and hams with bands. There is definite tightness and limited movement on the right hand side. He then broke the squat technique down and we had a few run through sets. Really needed a bit longer but we'd both mucked up on the opening times and got chucked out! I've come home with a good idea of the stuff I need to be doing and really hopeful I can improve and get squatting properly again - which will help with gains both in legs and overall mass which I definitely need some of.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Further update on this, I've taken on my trainer for 2014 - person who had been training me is giving up competition prep (apart from with one person), and I was recommended someone a bit closer to home. He's a background in powerlifting and also preparing female competitors both for natural and untested feds. He's altered my foot position and I've obtained a bin to box squat onto (not a chance of a box at the gym I train at, but an upturned, sturdy waste paper bin seems to do the trick for me!).

My new split doesn't include any single leg work apart from lunges, and it includes a lot of compounds and only one leg day which at first was a killer but I'm getting used to it now. I'm only squatting 40kg but that's 4 sets of 15 reps, plus a drop set at the end. Would love to get up to heavy numbers but still got pain in right leg and it's a case of just finding a way to squat - walk before I can run and I'm getting there slowly. I keep reminding myself there's loads of growth to be had once I get going.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

out of interest rose whats you best squat weight for 10 reps when youre injury free?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> out of interest rose whats you best squat weight for 10 reps when youre injury free?


I've had the injury/pain for 7 years and was struggling/going backwards for a long time during that time.

Ten years ago my best barbell squat was 95kg for 5 reps ass to the grass during this time I wasn't natural, wasn't training for strength and I was consuming large quantities of alcohol 2-3 days a week (think 60-100 units), my diet was only good 60-70% of the time - I currently have been natural for 6 years 7 months. I think I did something like 75kg for ten back then. As you can see difficult to compare BUT I would like to think I can add another 20kg to those 15 rep sets and get up to 60kg.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thanks rose, really good weights there natty and not..

ive had one of my ladies up to 80kg, but the ROM went to s**t from 70 upwards..

any hints on keeping the full ROM going?

i suspect most of the time its cos the rep number gets in her head rather than the depth and basically needs to put the focus on more effort going down than driving up..

saying that i have the same issues with the chaps when theyre past theyre comfort zone..


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Box squats.

I'm doing them onto an upturned bin and it's helping massively with confidence, when I'm further down the line I'll take the bin away and see what happens. Are her knees coming in? At moment I'm going up the weights and getting the reps out. Today did 45kg, 4 sets of 15 last set dropped 4 times for 15 reps.

Then I went onto leg press - 15 reps in various positions on the plate. Walking lunges finished off quads.



TheCrazyCal said:


> thanks rose, really good weights there natty and not..
> 
> ive had one of my ladies up to 80kg, but the ROM went to s**t from 70 upwards..
> 
> ...


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Let's have a few pics, bear in mind I have only just got to grips with squats and proper DLs, still on fairly lowish weights for these exercises and I am aware my bodyfat levels have been too high, had some food issues but am now turning it around (lost 2 inches off waist in last 5 weeks).


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lancashirerose said:


> Box squats.
> 
> I'm doing them onto an upturned bin and it's helping massively with confidence, when I'm further down the line I'll take the bin away and see what happens. Are her knees coming in? At moment I'm going up the weights and getting the reps out. Today did 45kg, 4 sets of 15 last set dropped 4 times for 15 reps.
> 
> Then I went onto leg press - 15 reps in various positions on the plate. Walking lunges finished off quads.


i`m surprised confidence is an issue for you.. interesting, cos that has come up from client feedback on occasion..

looking big in your pics rose


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i`m surprised confidence is an issue for you.. interesting, cos that has come up from client feedback on occasion..
> 
> looking big in your pics rose


The injury with it's pain, and the fact I'd not successfully squatted for perhaps 6 or 7 years is what took my confidence, didn't think I could or would squat again. I remember squatting at Olympic Gym in 2010, Tan ran over to explain I was all over the place, technique skewed. I did try on my own for a while, then other things took over, it wasn't part of my last 2 preps by choice of the coach and never had chance to sort it until now.

Oh and that's also a common mistake made about me, people think I'm naturally confident about a lot of things, that I'm brave and competent, then they find a c**nk and it's a shock. Deep down I have a lot of weaknesses, but I'm stubborn and force myself to carry on.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Up to 47.5kg for 15 reps now.............and leg much improved - ie it's not crippling me and pain is slowly reducing.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

An update.

Firstly it would seem my leg pain has been coming from my back all along. I've had some advice from a Chiropractor and adjusting how I siting, taking out all seated gym work has provided almost instant relief. I took out leg press, seated calf, DLs, barbell rows and stood up for other exercises. Hack on smith plus bench step ups replaced some of the seated work. Result has been I am now squatting with hardly any pain/stiffness and I'm no longer foam rollering or stretching(chiro said to stop it and I wanted to see if it was the seating adjustments doing the trick). The weights on squats however are not increasing but I think this could also be because I've gained a lot of weight (fat not muscle) around my middle so am effectively pushing that up too! I'm doing 4 sets with 50kg, 15 reps for first couple, then 2 sets of 10 with last set a drop set(the programme I was given by coach aims for 4 sets of 15).

I do already have good legs so doesn't matter what I squat but would be nice to see some improvement. As soon as I go over 50kg I just feel wobbly and weak. I should be able to start bringing the other exercises back in now, but I am a bit scared - I don't want the old pain to come back, but it would be nice to not have to stand all the time - same goes for sitting on foam wedges and not being able to collapse into soft arm chairs - yes for 2 months(which was the time I was given for healing process), I've always sat upright on firm, hard chairs, have not slumped into a nice soft chair once and it's tiring at times!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Couple of months later and I'm starting to bring back some of the stuff I was avoiding. DLs are still with trap bar, SLDLs dumbells and legs/knees slightly bent. I have also started with a new team. Team K who are a bunch of natty competitors/coaches over in the US. They were recommended to me by a natty pro who has been aware of my food struggles - my bodyfat and eating got really out of control mid Feb-May and I needed to try something different. Their system really made a difference to her so at my wits ends I signed up. In 4 weeks I've lost the most I've ever lost without starving or using strange chemicals. It's hard, and it's a new way for me, I do struggle with my food but I'm back into 'machine' mode. Competing this year is out, but I am eager for 2015 which gives me plenty of time to gain as much as possible for BNBF Physique. I also really want to go back and give NABBA Athletic a go(unless of course I get enough muscle to be really competitive in Trained). UKBFF Physique is also something I'm interested in but perhaps 2016 will be the year for that. Current goals are to lose another 7lbs which should see me fairly lean again(I already have separation in quads when I flex, and arms are also slowly showing signs of something there too).

Back to the new programme, I have strength interspersed with intensity weeks and although the exercises are hard, training sessions are shorter, and I feel I'm getting better recovery. Lowish rep strength training is something I've not done in years and I'm hoping this will really improve my squats. Good mornings and reverse hypers seem to be doing wonders for my back - which then of course improves everything else.

Really pleased I've gotten to the bottom of this at last.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Not been on here for a while, and thought some leg updates might be in order.

I've been working on form with barbell squats and deads, which Cal has helped with and finally have made some progress. I can now squat more than I can bench, and deads are good and heavy too.

After a summer and autumn-winter of a progressive programme I have finished on one rep x 67.5kg slight incline bench press(disc under rear bench foot for incline), 1 x 73.5kg back squat, 1 x 90kg sumo DL (this was a bit dodgy formwise but I was having a crazy moment and didn't care).

During this time I have lost 20+lbs in bodyweight.

Leg and back pain is under control, I still keep an eye on posture and have found that leg press and gym stationary bike both irritate my back, so are out.

I have improved my upper body strength massively, and confidence across all lifts.

I am 15 weeks and 2 days from the my show of 2015, 14lbs to lose.

Spent the day thinking about bikinis, I have one in with Harlequin for reblinging, and in discussion re fabrics for a plain pre - judge bikini. I've also been thinking about make-up and tans. I may try some brighter make up this year, but unsure re co-ordinating colours with the bikini I intend wearing for BNBF.

I have two slightly different, but similar routines to learn, two different pieces of music. I just hope I don't clench my fists in the NABBA competitions, and get the lat spread in the right one.

All the fun of competing for women!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

lancashirerose said:


> During this time I have lost 20+lbs in bodyweight.


This is a great achievement!



lancashirerose said:


> Leg and back pain is under control,


This is even better!!



lancashirerose said:


> I am 15 weeks and 2 days from the my show of 2015, 14lbs to lose.


Steady on! Your making us all look bad! :lol: Thats an aweome position to be in.



lancashirerose said:


> I just hope I don't clench my fists in the NABBA competitions, and get the lat spread in the right one.


Ahh, thank you! 

In all serious though, you have clearly had a plan, and stuck to it, and reaped some fantastic results! I hope the momentum continues for you! Its always great so see people progressing so well, gives a great boost of inspiration.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks, truth be told I struggle with the diet, but I do keep going and try and stick to what I am told and what I know. The training I find the easy bit, I am given exercises, reps, recovery times and I follow what I am given.

I also chose my advisors carefully. This year I'm working with Team K, not sure if anyone here knows of Joe K an American natural pro who is known for his 'peaking'?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Ha ha, here I am my first thread move.

I have decided will try and keep a progress journal here, formed from the thread about my leg training issues.

I'm currently in the middle of a deload 2 weeks. The deload co-incides with me upping cardio slightly to try and get back on track for competition in May.

Today I did a hiit session on the bike at home. I have had fairly bad DOMS over the last few days, a result I think of doing DB romanian dead lifts and leg curls for the first time over 4 months, plus huge form improvements for the dead lifts. Hams and glutes were engaged like never before. I may also suffer again this week as more exercises I've not done for months are performed.

The deload is based on 2 weeks from an old training plan I did May-Sept last year which has a strength week followed by intensity week, for the deload the reps and sets are much less than the original. Not a clue what my training looks like after this, I await further instructions.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

id not heard of deloading 2 weeks running..cool..


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> id not heard of deloading 2 weeks running..cool..


Technically it could be 3, 2-3 weeks was mentioned but then I was told it'll be 2 weeks then run into the next programme, the first week(s) of new training plans have so far tended to be easier - so that makes sense.

Do bear in mind that I've not had any time off since, errr, June 2012 and training for 2012-2013 wasn't phased, it was everything to the wall week in week out (reps only altered at about 4 weeks out from competition)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yes of course..

its a good idea.

ive previously always focussed on long cycles but never deloaded, so at the end of the cycle i was absolutely FOOKED!

with regular monthly deloads and the option of longer i can do longer cycles..kinda obvious really 

i`m at the osteo again next week so it`ll be a 2x a week training abit earlier than id planned.. i`m as bad at self justification as anyone lol


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Todays lesson is do not go in at old level of weight when you've not done reverse hypers for a while, my reasoning was I'm doing deads at a good weight and it's only 1 set of 10 so why not. All other back exercises were fine.

25 mins of XT SS cardio.

I did feel a tweak in right hip when I got out of bed this morning, lasted until the end of my warm up at the gym. I think it was yesterday's bike cardio. That's the only thing I did yesterday that could set my back off.

There is a second lesson today, stop trying to juggle 4 things at once, I may be clever but I can't split myself into 4.

Disaster occured then I averted further consequences, stress and adrenalin leaves me tired and aching. I was bad enough to put me off food, which is always a good thing for me. I am however alive and will live to train another day.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Today was last day of the 2 week deload.

I have been sent my new training which is 12 weeks of hypertrophy starting tomorrow. I noticed I couldn't see any direct arm work, I am however told that the 3 upper body workouts each week will be intensive enough to work biceps and triceps without any isolation work.

I am doing daily cardio and am introducing some glute isolation work.

Other orders are stick to the diet, there is no room for any extra eating.

Oh ok!

Bikinis are paid for and are now being made.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Do you feel refreshed/replenished and raring to go after your deload?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes I am also worried that I won't hit condition. I may need support so watch out for 'help I want to break the diet' cries. The correct response is not "Go have an off meal" or a treat.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Well I'm sure you'll take that worry and use it to fuel your determination. 

Any cries like that will be stone walled.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Better stock up on some nice strong coffee then... Mmmmmm?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Blacker than black please.

Today I am definitely scream scrackered.

First day on new plan 30 mins ss cardio am

Afternoon

DLs 4 sets reverse pyramid

Front squat 4 sets

Split squat ss with seated ham curl 6 x 6 short recovery this bit was interesting

Hip thrust ss knee ins

Standing calf ss standing cable crunch

Bit of glute work with ankle weights.

Didn't go crazy with the weights lifted, no need I concentrate on form, no need to peak early. Everything is now aching and getting worse. I might post up a photo later if I can work out how to do it.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Only way is via tappatalk...


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

[/img]


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Tappatalk is abit of an art form lol


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

You don't have to post me twice. I did see the IMG tags and couldn't be bothered removing them. Anyway I have much better upper body mass especially in arms and delts and back, but I am convinced I have lost size from legs and glutes. Current split however does have some good leg work in, much more like the sort of work which got em in shape for competition in 2013 and I'm bunging in the glute iso work which built that area up during 2012-13. I'm hoping I won't have to do them for very long, that muscle memory will kick in!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

whoops lol..

the pic was just showing as a link when i was on tappatalk...


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

This week has been rubbish.

Personal life is still stressfully rubbish, my dreams have been scuppered.

I go into gym and they have gotten new equipment which is good, except it's not good when it's all scrammed under our feet in the current small lifting area, with new members who are also wandering around manners out the window.

Outside the gym, men usually open doors, are polite and help women. In gyms, some men just forget all of that and stand around gaping whilst I struggle past, trying to get bars set up, weights to the place I need them. I will say "Excuse me" and they can see me struggling, stepping over the leg press seat. They move an inch then wander back, so I have to ask again and shimmy past again as I go for another disc or dumbell. Stood like lemons.

I'm supposed to be sussing out a new plan of different exercises, some of which I'm not sure of, different rep ranges, some with squeezes, some with timings, some with half reps, short recoveries, supersets.

Gym littered with people and DBs and benches doesn't help - however once I know what I'm doing and the stuff gets allocated properly, then it'll be better but please not at the start of a new plan, whilst I'm also distracted by other issues.

I had another eatathon one night, probably 6000kcals down the hatch. I was offered a box of chocs and just gave in. Previous day at uni it seemed like my fellow students were eating croissants, cake, and bacon butties at every break and lunch time and some take it back to the class. Queueing for coffee someone is infront asking for the lemon drizzle cake, and it's not small pieces either.

Maybe I need to take a flask and sit somewhere there isn't a cake counter or chocolate bar machine!


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Be strong LR. Chocolates are not your friend. 

Maybe isolating yourself is a good idea... If at the moment you can't resist temptation.... You should remove yourself from the temptation.

You should maybe drop a plate or heavy dumbbell onto a foot here... A crutch there... And then maybe do some comedy turning while holding a barbell to clear a path for yourself. They'll soon learn to give you a clear walk way. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

lancashirerose said:


> This week has been rubbish.
> 
> Personal life is still stressfully rubbish, my dreams have been scuppered.
> 
> ...


Don't beat yourself up LR ,you've had a bad week but tomorrow's another day and a chance to get back on track .


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Is there anything you can do to offset the chocs?

I've never competed so I'm not aware of the dark arts and hidden magic you guys and gals possess to get down to competition body fat levels.

I the past when I've had a similar eatathon during in a calorie deficit I've tried to mitigate the effects by reducing my calorie intake over the rest of the week to bring total cals for the week back on track.

Would that work when prepping for a comp?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

That is possible however trying to negate and extra 4000kcals is a bit difficult when I am only on 1400kcals per day, and you also run the risk of being too hungry and going around in a circle.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Booooo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

There really isn't much black art at all, it's simple kcals in have to be less than kcals out + weight training to stimulate muscle growth = bodyfat loss. We just take it further than people are usually prepared to do, then do a few things in the final weeks to really make yourself look tight - but you need the base there, and previous 3-4 months for that to work.

Did leg training really early today, got to the gym shortly after 7am. For anyone afraid to lift at that time in the morning I did just fine, upped the weights for squats and was a lot less stressed because the gym was quite, so I had equipment and space. The long strength plus volume work for accessory exercise programme I did for 4 months up until New Year makes this programme feel really easy. I have 4 sets of squats, and I've started at weights I can easily manage with good form, so plenty of places to go.

Much better than fighting/tripping over other bods. Did my cardio this evening (I do also have a longish cardio warm up before lifting, which has been built up to over 8 months), plus 10 mins glute work.

Diet adhered to just fine.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Come to a crunch point and have decided I'm going to make some changes to my diet and the tracking. At the moment I am increasing cardio and not getting very far, all it's doing is increasing my hunger by day 6-7 of adherence to diet.

So I am going to up servings of protein foods to levels of previous preps, keep carbs same. I'll still roughly track diet but I'm going to aim for amounts of food groups, not getting into the nitty gritty of the exact content of each food. I am also going to lay off daily weigh ins, I find that a real bind. I have gone to bed and remembered I need to weigh in, or rushed it before going away for the day or whatever and it's an extra hassle I don't need. I understand it's use and that for some people it is useful, but for me and for now it's not helping.

I am also going to do cardio when I want to, carry on with hypertrophy weights plan and see what happens, then I'll see which shows I can be ready for.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I find daily weigh ins are only of any use in the last week before a show, when I'm monitoring my water fluctuations. I have done weigh ins 3-4 times a day in the last few days before to see how my weight rises & falls from fluid balance throughout the day. (But that is only coz I've been trying to hit a weigh class)

Up till then I only weigh in once a month, and that's more because I'm doing monthly photos & I can marry up the weight gain/loss against any differences in condition.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Neil R said:


> I find daily weigh ins are only of any use in the last week before a show, when I'm monitoring my water fluctuations. I have done weigh ins 3-4 times a day in the last few days before to see how my weight rises & falls from fluid balance throughout the day. (But that is only coz I've been trying to hit a weigh class)
> 
> Up till then I only weigh in once a month, and that's more because I'm doing monthly photos & I can marry up the weight gain/loss against any differences in condition.


Yeah, in the past I've actually not weighed myself much even in the final week, previous trainers worked mostly from photos.

Current team use food tracking plus daily weigh-ins so you can see the connection between what you eat, food types, amounts and fluctuations in weight. They then graph a weekly average.

I have found this sometimes useful, quite often an incentive - if the average is working out well for the week it can stop me from having a bit of an off night because the incentive is a great weekly average and downward line on the graph. It does however also make me feel like Sh1t at times, and is a real bind.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Trained at a different gym over the weekend, someone pointed out that I couldn't take DBs into the leg machine area. As a result I did bulgarian split squat ss with ham curl with a run up and down the stairs inbetween.

Bit knackering but I still managed a heavier weight than usual.

Can't beat extra training and I'd already carried the 12.5kgs up the stairs and back down again!

Ok, feeling a lot better foodwise.

Changes are that I am now dosing each meal a whole lot better.

I am also not getting hung up on exact macros. I am having 100g of veg when I have it and if the macros aren't exact I am not giving a damn.

Feeling like I'm eating a proper meal now.

I have also taken a major step in my personal life which will help me massively with eating. Also put scales in bathroom so no excuses - previously they were were they were back from a time when I wanted to make it more difficult for me to weigh myself because I had become obsessive with it.

I am doing cardio when it feels right to do it.

I don't think I'll be competing in the early spring, but still hoping if these changes work I'll compete in June, or a bit later.

I do know if I can crack this my body will respond and come in.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Tbh what with training 5x a week I wouldn't be that surprised if u needed cardio n I don't say that often lol

I imagine part of ur workout each day is fairly fast paced too..

So all good there too.

Half thought of saying the other day actually that 15-20 mins on a treadmill post training would do it too, plus itd feel part of ur workout..

There seems to be a huge amount of leeway with macros dependent on what ur read so having s relaxed mindset about it is good ?

I've cut on 40% and 50% carbs n I'm veering towards trying 60%..

As long as u get lean I doesn't matter how u got there, whatevers easiest mentally has got to be a good option...

Then its just a case of dialling in stage condition..

Leading to my q.. How do you go about the last week?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes there are supersets with very little recovery, I also walk to the gym and back.

The last week of prep has always been detailed by which ever coach I'm with, I've only done it with one person so far and I haven't a clue how Team K will do it. From the stuff I hear, they don't do a right lot, or nothing drastic, no dehydration but then again last time(s) I wasn't 'dehydrated' over several days, no alcohol, no massive carb loads, just keeping me holding where I was. On the day I get a few sweet things, bung a few rice cakes in, that's about it.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Doesn't sound like u need any cardio really...


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

When preparing for competition there does come a point at which were you need to bring in cardio to expend the extra kcals to get bodyfat lower. Some people can create the energy deficit required by diet alone, or with minimal cardio. The way my preps have worked have been minimal cardio, and dietary control then whack in the cardio closer to the time so you are only on maximum for perhaps 6-8 weeks max.

My current team/coaches work on long term dietary control, with minimal - moderate cardio, however I have fudged that up by not coming down closer sooner, but doing more cardio has only put me into a cycle of being more hungry and tired with no weight loss because I am still not in deficit.

I don't really need cardio for fitness reasons, I do a 15 minute cardio warm-up before every weights session (so 5 days a week), my lifting does include high intensity work, plus walk most places, and I'm now doing a glute circuit a couple of times a week which gets my HR up to 150bpm for about 5-6 minutes.

This week I've put in two 30 min steady state sessions, and 1 x hiit session, the hiit session is less than 15 minutes in total. I will do another hiit today, plus a final 30 minute session before the end of the week.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

So this week I have really worked at what I need to do and can see and feel the results.

Leg training today and a bit annoyed, but also looking forward to fixing the annoyance.

A bloke was chatting to me between sets which are only 1 minute apart, in which time I have to be whacking on more discs on the bar. Me engaging means I don't get set up properly, so sumo DLs were a bit pants. Weight up, but form not quite right.

Moved onto front squat which I've been static with and actually struggling with for a few weeks now. I get the bar on, then my upper body, rib cage and abs just cave in. Result is abs fighting to get up, dull ache in back afterwards. Nothing major but I know if I wasn't doing everything I do for my back, then there'd be other consequences.

I have sent video of the FS to lifting coach who has responded very quickly. So next week bar on, elbows very high, chest up, suck in big air and squat.

In order to do this I will be lowering the weight, I want to learn how to do them much better. No point in having a hunched body, that means it's not working the bits it's supposed to. Cal and Luke both often comment that I am strong, and yes I am but I don't achieve what I should, and always think about the overall picture - which isn't how much I shift right now. It's how my body works and develops as a unit.

Also did 25 minutes steady on bike this morning, plus 5-10 minutes glute work post lifting.

Felt sick and dizzy which is absolutely how pre-competition leg and glute day has always felt for me. Seems to work!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Focus on ur exhale just as much as ur inhale..

Exhale like your trying to blow up a hot water bottle, use your throat to breathe not ur lips.. UL create more pressure which will translate into ur levers moving with power..

Tbh if ur still on low reps id be suggesting using a belt..

I think a belt would improve your form, n when ur form improves ul know what ur looking for beltless.. ur v strong naturally, ur bench press is an example of this..

I think because form came naturally and ur bench is at 3x60kg impeccable...

Get deads n squats on par with that n ul hit ur natural limits.

Hard work alone doesn't cut it on stage, hard work v hard work n being naturally strong with a feel for what ur doing will always allow an individual to rise higher.

However imo the greatest champions don't always end up on stage, but simply travel the furthest...

Saying that uv faced adversity on the road to the stage too and still done well..

I reckon with increased deads n squats u could hold a few more pounds muscle and place even higher ? ?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I have tried a belt, don't like it and it's an extra thing to carry to the gym which is becoming a problem. Lowest I get is 6 reps x 1 set for squats and DLs, 8 reps at 45kg for front squat. Bearing in mind I only have 1 minute recoveries and on the DLs and back squats I'm adding weight in that time (pyramiding), feels like a rush to get the belt on and I'm not working at max yet.

I'll be reducing the weight to about 30kg (inc bar) for FS, and I don't personally feel I need a belt at that weight!

I will do the other things suggested.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Lol didn't think ud fancy a belt..


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

80kg squat and same for DL is when I deserve to use the belt. Let's get this form on FS right, get back up to 45kg and belt it then.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

lancashirerose said:


> . Let's get this form on FS ...


Am I the only one who keeps reading this as f**ks sake :lol:


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Now that you mentioned it I had to go back and reread all of LRs posts. Made them more enjoyable (no offense LR... I enjoy a snigger) to read. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Got your attention then!


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

lancashirerose said:


> A bloke was chatting to me between sets which are only 1 minute apart, in which time I have to be whacking on more discs on the bar. Me engaging means I don't get set up properly, so sumo DLs were a bit pants. Weight up, but form not quite right.


Think you need to work on looking more unapproachable. Sport a mean looking scowl to deter any would be chatters when you're on the clock. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I can do it, part of me however also likes to be approachable.....I will put the scowl and headphones back on!

Had a 'food' day yesterday, lots of kcals consumed. I had been dreaming about chocolate and gave in to it.

Didn't train, got tired and decided to get the session in first thing this morning.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Backslid all of last week. Things have been getting me down recently, and the diet went right out of the window. In came large quantities of chocolate and flapjack, out went two training sessions. In the last 4 years I have never missed a planned training session, or if I have I pull it back the next day. This time I just didn't bother. Confidence went, everything just gone and approximately 5lbs whacked on although I expect total gain to be a bit less once my body settles down again. My coaching team have gone very quiet, I suspect that could be because they are in a limbo with me.

Me, I am going to carry on carrying on BUT I am not convinced that IIFYM is the best way for me. I have gone back to a diet I was given a couple of years ago, by the person who was behind me for 2012 and 2013 competitions. It's more food, and as I think I posted previously I am cutting back on cardio and slowly catching up on the weight training again.

Had a goodish leg day yesterday, Sumo DLs I definitely went in too heavy with and lost form. Front Squat (FS), I popped the weight back down to 30kg (yes that is a total of 30kg), got chest puffed up, elbows up. Much better. During last set I realised that if I stopped grasping bar with fists, put wrists right up with fingers only just under the bar then I can get elbows higher, much easier and it looks more like the way I've seen more proficient lifters perform them.

Can't wait til next go at them.

I have DOMs in quads, hams, glutes today so that goes to show that lifting lighter but with correct form does stimulate the muscles and with much less injury risk. This has gotta be good news!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

It could also mean ur better at keeping tight with a lighter weight than a heavy one..

Tightness =efficiency

Less tightness less efficiency.

So ul actually be able to work harder lighter too..

Thus is why I try n transition from low to high or vice versa over a period of months, so I take my tightness n efficiency with me..

If that makes sense..

Or it might be obvious lol

Do u find it harder to stick to ur food when preparing for a comp than when just training hard in the offseason?

Only asking cos its still early days with ur fatloss..

I spose what I'm saying is how does the pressure of competion affect you?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Nope quite the contrary, I find off season really difficult - pressure keeps me going however stress and complication doesn't work well with me, neither does leaving me to my own devices. I definitely prefer a meal plan with predetermined amounts. My brain just messes too much trying to be clever!



TheCrazyCal said:


> It could also mean ur better at keeping tight with a lighter weight than a heavy one..
> 
> Tightness =efficiency
> 
> ...


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

I hope your coaching team gets onboard with you and recognise that the eating plan they'd prescribed isn't working for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Really good leg session today, went up to 66kg x 6 for back squat. Worked out it's better to use the box rather than step on squat rack for elevated feet hip thrust/glute bridge thingy.

Weight back under 10 stones thank goodness, diet feeling interestingly different and got some personal, in person support for the times I find difficult. Going to squeeze in another upper body workout tomorrow so I can catch up....it will mean 2 uppers on 2 consecutive days. It might kill me but I had loads of rest days last week and beginning of this week. My body has taken 2 leg sessions 48 hours apart........and I've sometimes trained again within 12 hours due to timetable restraints.

Once again, do not try this at home folks.

Two bikinis delivered today, one is the one I was having recrystalled/repaired, the other is plain 3/4 bum for prejudge round in BNBF/DFAC. Will be speaking to Harlequin over next few days to check a few things for the other two I have on order (one for NABBA, one for BNBF/DFAC sparkly round).


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Forgot to say, my quad sweep seemed really noticeable today, even I noticed it. Dana Linn Bailey legs ahoy.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Good session today.

I remember giggling yesterday whilst in the middle of supersets and glute thrusts. The barbell collided with my drinks bottle, did I stop, no I knocked my bottle of pre-workout which I use as intra workout right over. During goblet squats the 25kg DB I was hoisting to my chest kept ripping out my ear buds, and also at one point knocked my ipod off my top which it was clipped to.

I thought about people who get so used to training with 'their' music or 'pre-workout', and will say they didn't have a good session because they forgot one of these. "I iz so hardcore it doesn't bother me if the bar wrecks anything that gets in the way. I am so hardcore I can train with ear buds ripped out mid-set, ipod dangling from a string, knock workout drink out of the way, don't care if it spills".

I iz hardcore!

I was certainly dripping sweat, and showing the blokes how to train.

Pull up bar taken, ok I'll do hanging leg raise on the tri dip bars instead.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Done my second upper body workout in 24 hours today, nothing has dropped off yet and I am now caught up.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Well I wish ud teach me how to do that lol...


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

lancashirerose said:


> Done my second upper body workout in 24 hours today, nothing has dropped off yet and I am now caught up.


Would this not on the verge of over training? Or did you different exercises each day?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

The sessions have different exercises in them, same body parts hence the rule break. I had 2 extra rest days in the last 9 days so I thought I could take it.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

X3_1986 said:


> Would this not on the verge of over training? Or did you different exercises each day?


Totally not referring to anyone particular lol..

In 10 years in here I've not read on any single occasion of ANYONE who has overtrained and realised it at the time..

Numbers are always hit, appetite n sleep never affected n manflu is trained thru...

Pb's are hit training a day early rather than resting an extra day, body part are flogged to the point of being immobile, but no doms the next day..

For me I feel like death on 7 hours sleep, underperform as a result, get doms just by looking at a bar n ache for days..

Manflu weakens me for 2 weeks n sets me back for 6 weeks...

Lol...


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Lol I have actually cut back on training and increased food.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Lol it wasnt aimed at you..

Just having a go ole Sunday morning rant ?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I nearly bit.

Overtraining in my experience is cumulative.

In the last 2 weeks I have done nothing more than the prescribed weight training sessions, and have reduced cardio.

Bear in mind I do do 15 minute cardio warm-up which has been given to me as part of my lifting sessions.

Aside from that I have done, oooooh one whole 12 minute hiit session (total time for the cardio session inc warm-up/down), plus 1 x 30 minute steady state each week. This week I also got to 1 jujitsu training session of 90 minutes, missed that last week. It's traditional JJ, not that new fangled brazilian rolling thing. So mixture of 15 minute fitness warm-up, then standing partner work, finished with a bit of kobudo(tomfa work) and then floor fighting.

So 1 x short hiiit

1x 30 minute steady

1 x recreational-useful fitness thingy.

Doesn't sound like over training to me, and not a great deal for a competitor looking to compete in the next 6-9 months.

Link to someone doing a kobudo tomfa kata. I am nowhere near as good as this but you might get the idea.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Lol if I thought u were overtraining id say Rebekakakkah ur overtraining..

Most of my rants are cumulative of the last 10 years on here watching n listening..

Many people would overtrain on ur weekly routine tho Imo, but defo not saying in an indirect trolling snydey way that u do..?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Lol if I thought u were overtraining id say Rebekakakkah ur overtraining..
> 
> Most of my rants are cumulative of the last 10 years on here watching n listening..
> 
> Many people would overtrain on ur weekly routine tho Imo, but defo not saying in an indirect trolling snydey way that u do..


I agree there, but I'm not most people, and I don't go in doing daft things. Yesterday I kept the weights just at or under what I usually train with, strict form. Very surprised that I have no elbow joint ache, have had that for first few weeks of this routine so I've either got stronger in joints which have caught up with muscles, or keeping em moving helps.

I'll let you know on Tuesday.

Other gains today have been really connecting with abs. Couldn't work out what the benefits of standing cable crunch were, until upper abs started contracting individually today. Yep, I was truly isolating them, which could be good for ab & thigh pose which is sooooo difficult to do. Mind, muscle and all that. I don't do them heavy, just been working on getting the exact movement, exactly right, then suddenly this week it's all scrunchy dooby. I get 'em!!! Ha ha.

There's always something to be gained even from light weight work, and that is what I love about bodybuilding.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I get alot of intermittent elbow tendonitis n pain free currently so I've taken to wearing s thick rubber band on my wrist to ensure I have no excuse for doing finger extensions ?

Everything I do is gripping.. Sposed to make a huge difference..

Dunno why uv suddenly felt better but uv touched on another good reason to keep doing a kg aweek on ur squats etc..

The weight variation each week is negligible and as a result your tendons n ligaments will keep up with ur muscle growth..

I've been showing my new lady client ur pics, she's dead impressed..

She's making some huge mental strides...


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Numbers are always hit, appetite n sleep never affected n manflu is trained thru...
> 
> Pb's are hit training a day early rather than resting an extra day, body part are flogged to the point of being immobile, but no doms the next day..


This would suggest that, at the time, they are nor over training.

Which reminds me of the CT Fletcher response to over training.

"Most people don't train hard enough to overtrain"

Which definitely has some merit to it. I've lost count of the number of people who have trained with me who've said they "don't normally do that much" in their training,because they "don't want to over train".

The natural question is (if one is being philosophical about it). How do you know what over training is for you, unless you go there!?

When you look at other sports where size is a factor, Rugby (both League & Union), wrestling, American Football, Strongman. You see those guys training 5 days a week, and then playing and generally only get 1 day off a week.

Check out the stats of Henry Tuilagi , Tendai Mtawarira, Pierre Spies, Tom Burgess etc etc


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I'll go thru that point by point tonite.. Looking forward to it lol..


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Ignore my spelling mistakes when you do!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> This would suggest that, at the time, they are nor over training.
> 
> Which reminds me of the CT Fletcher response to over training.
> 
> ...


hope i didnt get to rambly bud


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Interesting.

I don't go to absolute failure, I train to get the reps out with good form and so I can feel it in the last couple of reps. Only thing I go to fail on is deadlifts, and it's usually my grip failing. I don't obsess about 'must lift more every week', that to me is asking for poor form. I go with what I feel and I aim for 1kg on squat per week, if I don't fancy it I'll stay the same or even drop a little. It's about form and doing the reps for me. I do squeak on supersets, but that's due to intensity. I have done enough injuries to know it's not worth being daft, for the sake of getting weights up. All that happens is you then have to have time off, or static time whilst the injury heals, when if you worked a bit within yourself you could have had those weeks training instead.

I believe I did overtrain about 19 years ago. I was running, cycling, swimming, lifting (badly) up to 3 hours a day plus 37.5 hours per week in a standing on feet 75% of the time job, which also required attention to detail, AND restricting my food to 1500kcals per day, mostly rice and lentils and veg. Still managed to achieve stuff but was wiped out when a virus did the rounds, a full month off work and two weeks thinking I was dying. Everytime I stood up to go to the bathroom I would black out(my vision would go pitch black) to then find myself crawling on my hands and knees to the loo. I couldn't feed myself because it was too much effort, I couldn't get to the kitchen to prepare anything. Bedsheets wringing wet through, sense of taste went and a wracking cough plus splitting headache.

Kind of mucked up my training a little.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Last weeks kg should only feel fractionally harder than the previous weeks..

Tbh this is how I gauge my recovery.

But no u don't have to add wright to the bar every week, but I do think every set that's done should always be done with the intensions that it was better than the last..

Obviously the panacea of lifting is to lift an enormous weight for high reps feeling every mm of the bar path using muscle contraction over momentum..

Certain exercises like chins I only ever do bodyweight for the same reps simply seeking a Zen like effortless form n bizarely my back as weak as it is, is probly my biggest bodypart.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

After making a smart post about music, I got half-way to the gym and remembered that I'd left my ipod at home.

Not to worry, thinking of you lot here I whacked 1.5kg onto my squat with something from R1Extra in the background. Not a clue what it was but I was more bothered about gaining possession of the squat rack, and then I was off.

Yes I do like music very much but I figure it I can train with or without it, well it means I learn to focus and fire up whatever the conditions.

Good firm squat, trying to lean even further back to minimise knee travel.

67.5kg x 6 in a 10,8,6,20 rep run of sets, 1 min recoveries which is just enough to change the weight and get back under, set and squat.

Glute bridge

Goblet squat ss nordic curl (ghr substitute)

Hip thrust with elevated feet ss hanging leg raises

Rotary seated calf ss was supposed to be stir the pot but gym ball is bust so did 1 min plank on floor instead

Glute work circuit with ankle weights for 10 minutes.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Elbows hurting today during upper workout.

Also clonked knee on the bench. The gym bought some second-hand benches which have been great, but one has a redundant old foot for a preacher pad. Getting up off the bench and heading off at an angle forgetting means you bash your leg. Mine is a bit sore and swollen now, so I have informed them (one of the owners did witness the clonking). I might not sue them but someone else could do.

Had headphones on for a bit, then got fed up, they were annoying me so I got rid!

Also forgot part-way through that the 6 x 1.5 rep supersets are only for a total of 3 sets, the 6 x 6 was the next superset. Remembered this on set 5, so bit of extra work done, whoops and no wonder elbows were aching (that was the point I noticed it!).


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Been meaning to start consistent 1.5rep sets on something for a while now..?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

They are very interesting.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Diet has been poop again, looks like I am not competing this year. I do have quite a few life-changes going on so it might not be a bad thing to stop putting bodybuilding first.

Trained legs today

Sumo DL

FS

Supersetted split squat with standing leg curls with ankle weights - yup leg curl machine has been condemned, and a flash of inspiration brought in the standing curls. Bit difficult getting into position for the split, but I will get used to it.

A few other things plus glute circuit to finish.

FS still keeping weight low down to 30/32.5kg total and getting elbows up.

I'm currently knocking cardio on the head, it's pointless when I'm troughing away. I do have the martial arts training once a week and will probably throw in the occasional hiit session, but as Cal has said I am active enough and some of my sessions include quite a bit of intensity.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Upper body training today, 15 min cardio warm up, did 15 mins cardio afterwards on XT. I don't know if 100 reverse delt machine reps at the end of the lifting counts as cardio!

Cal has perused a video of deads and spotted that I've improved as a lifter, but I'm not getting the bar close enough to my shins. To be honest I have had twinges around my pelvis after that exercise, and it wouldn't surprise me if that is the culprit. Six weeks ago I skinned my shin doing deads and I think that's scared me a little, I do wear leggings now when I DL so will move closer again. Cal also noticed I'm a bit diagonal with the lift, I know my feet don't naturally fall in line, I also know one naturally turns out more than the other and the fallen arch is worse in right than left. Don't know whether to try correct this because it is where I fall. I need a straight line to stand on now!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

No no I meant the lift should be vertical currently the bar path is a slight diagonal..

As it goes tho I've just realised my right foot pronates just in the way your saying..

I only noticed when I was laying up the wall..

The distance u stand away from the bar is why ur hips ache which could easily be back ache for me..

Sumo lift as I say to the chaps.. Get ur plums over the bar ?

Forms come on 100% tho..

V refreshing for my advice to be asked then instigated..

Well done!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

If I think someone knows their stuff I will listen, but I will only usually listen to one person at a time and work on one thing. If two people are saying similar stuff then I might listen to both. I take what I think will work based on gut feeling. I was also very keen to improve, I don't like back and leg ache, I also want more muscle and not engaging legs-glutes-core-arms properly is not going to do give that result.

Do you mean the bar goes down at one end before the other?I have had a sneaky suspicion that was also something that's happening.

One day I might say thank you, once I am perfect!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

That may be happening, uv just got me to realise on sldl where I don't touch down I fo do that n I've ignored it..

Often the bar will touch one of the safety bars in the cage inadvertently.

Erm so how do I describe it.

The point the bar starts should be directly under the point the bar finishes. Yes most people deadlft n finish with a sort of back hyperextension to finish moving the bar ip n back but I'm not meaning that.

Btw I always stop a rep 98% of the way up to keep tension on my glutes n hams rather than load up my lower back.

As u lift up the bar it also travels about an inch backwards..

Aha that should fix itself when u move closer to the bar lol..

So ignore what I've said but realise the shortest distance between 2point is a straight line, but we also want the shortest route possible..

Clear as mud lol..

I'll try n do an instructional vid..

Probly not my forte lol but I'm game for a larf..


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I am sure I posted here last night, but the post isn't here.

The post I typed was all about how wonderful my squat form is now. So much better, did 68kg x 6 for highest weight yesterday. It's not a lot but it was solid and tight. A big difference to how I was squatting 6 months ago. I can only creep up now.

Also had some scary news about a very close relative yesterday who has has a serious health issue misdiagnosed. Gym relevance is that the person had had some of their symptoms dismissed as a result of training. Err turns out they had something quite real, not a result of the gym going on. All being sorted now, but it has really affected their quality of life for months, and they could have pegged it at any time during that time.

It's been a bit of a shocker to say the least.

Upper body workout today, followed by 15 minutes of treadmill cardio. Delts are now aching, result of the giant set at the end plus band raises as finisher.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I think some big basic elements of ur form were really wrong in the past n probly contributed to some aches n pains..

I feel more comfortable saying it at the stage ur form is at now lol n on deads too..

You've now got all the basics in place, but still focus on them, they'll take u a long way.

As the movement begins to feel like second nature u can start making n feeling the slight tweaks, the slight variation in an angle will become just as crucial n take u to a higher level just like a big basic change had..

It is common for trainees to focus on the miniscule tweaks because the basics are assumed to be spot in, when they're not..

I can't remember if it was in a message or on here, but ur squats n deads have been totally transformed into strong ? powerful controlled movements that allow u to really attack the bar rather than fight with..

I'm very pleased to have been able to help..

In a years time you will be lifting significantly bigger weights too n that can only benefit ur physique n the next time you compete will be very very interesting...?


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'd have to agree about form , it's so important .

I've dropped down the weights in the big 3 lifts and actually feeling I'm getting more out of my workouts by really focusing on the lift . I dare say that improvements can still be made and more experienced people could pick holes in my form , but already I'm noticing a difference .

Great work LR , onwards and upwards


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I am no longer foam rollering my ITB, or in fact doing any sort of foam rollering. Ok maybe 3 minutes once a week. I also rarely stretch legs. I know that's not recommended, but it bores me, did loads years ago and it didn't stop a whole plethora of injuries and pain.

When I think back even to just 18 months ago, that I was being told the pain was lack of flexibility. Shakes head.

Complete Rest day today, then back on it tomorrow. My split will be mixed up a bit next week as the result of day when I can't get to a gym, but I'm wangling it ahead so I don't get two upper days in a row.



TheCrazyCal said:


> I think some big basic elements of ur form were really wrong in the past n probly contributed to some aches n pains..
> 
> I feel more comfortable saying it at the stage ur form is at now lol n on deads too..
> 
> ...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Aha lol but foam rolling stretching wont fix pain from repeated inefficient form..

Ur now in a very different place..

I find many aspects of training boring n I'm challenging myself to embrace them ?

All I want to do is single deads n I've allowed myself to do 1 in 10 years lol..

I do understand how pointless stretching is for u n I understand if u never do again, however in 20 years time u may think that silly old fcuker had his reasons for suggesting u do..

Boring v long term reasons lol...

I'm now on the verge of a rotator cuff injury I think n I've always thought my form tight enuff n shoulders bullet proof enuff to ignore doing a couple of sets laying l flyes to protect it..

If I get lucky with this ill never skip it again..

If I unlucky I've a long road ahead of me...?

Usually a lack of flexibilty simply shortens a rom it doesn't cause pain ur actually very mobile from what I've seen, but its balance in muscles that's the key..

Ur actually too flexible at times n the opposing muscle group would benefit from more balance.

For example I can put my palms flat in the floor when touching toes, but that's cos I have loose hams I also have tight quads..

As I've increased flexibility in quads hams have less movement..

As a result there's less tension on my back as my hips are not being forced to tilt..

This means less daily pain..

Anyhoo lol...

You have a good weekend ?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes I used to hyper extend on leg extention and other movements too.

So legs again today, deadlift start with this one. Bar closer to shins and no twinge in back.

Bloke in gym wanted to be sociable so I took headphones on after those, and managed to sort of chat but almost lost concentration on FS but that's also coming along nicely, was tight with 35kg, so will do that for all 4 sets next week.

Only one set of ankle weights in the room today, so when doing leg curls I concentrated on the squeeze and better rom. It won't hurt me and experience says when I next use 2 weights I'll engage much better.

For Cal's info I do do rest pause on the FS - 2 seconds at top. In the other leg workout rest that comes at top of glute thrust, which isn't really a rest because it's under tension or should I be squeezing quads hard at top of FS?At the moment I use it as time to recoup for next rep!

Everything good.

I've also been watching Paul Scarborough's 'Prep the series' episodes and I can highly recommend them. Informative, honestly frank, entertaining and a very professional production. Costs £3.11 for each episode from Vimeo and definitely worth it.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Upper body workout today.

Everything good.

Felt sticking to clean diet for last two days start to kick in.

Someone asked me if I'm on track for competing.

No I can't stick to the diet.

Oh, ok.

Got some nice DOMs in my hams today, so the lighter weight, harder squeeze seems to have worked. I am concerned that I am not getting any leg curl work in at all, and might visit a different gym every so often.

I may be moving to live in a different town in a couple of months, gym challenges will be different there, but there'll be leg curls and a big life change happening which I am excited about.

Also had a really nice chat with the person making my bikinis yesterday, very supportive and understanding. It has helped me feel a whole lot better, and more relaxed.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

If I was to pause at the top id hold my back position at 2 mins to 12, this puts the stress in ur glutes n hams.

If u go to 2 mins past 12 ul load it lower back up..


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks, rest pause is on front squats tomorrow, so I shall give it a go.

On my back squat work out I went up to 69kg x 6 this week. Looking at the video I could improve depth. I also tried driving knees back which at this point did make a difference. The knee pain I experienced before Christmas returned the next day but seems to be easing now. 70kg for 6 will happen in the next 3 weeks.

I currently have aching shoulder joints. This has been building for a while, I think it is because I am performing a delt giant set at the end of the three upper body workouts each week. These upper body sessions contain superset of chest, shoulders and back in each one finishing with 2 sets of delt giant set, plus 100 reps of either rear, side or front and side raises. I kid ye not. There is currently no direct bi or tri work, it is all covered in the upper workouts. Delta have been progressing, but the joints are aching so may leave out the giant sets on the next upper workout.

Received a new Innovator 300 Six Pack Bag this week and I am over the moon with it. Six Pack have massively improved quality and feel, and the side pockets can now hold full size shakers. Fabulous.

I also use one of their Bowler bags and have noticed that my plastic spork cutlery is getting broken in the soft pocket intended for cutlery. I like sporks and so I am a little bit annoyed at this. I could use metal implements, but I am concerned that the metal might damage the mesh.

Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Not sure my last post will be a good idea on squats its just really for deads..?

Shoot me your next back squats over in an email please so I can have a c what knees are up to..

I can think of a couple if things that can slip easily..

As from squats are heavier in knees n I've not seen them before a vid of those too..

I think u should stick a bench vid in here, your bench is fcuking awesome.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Ha, it would have to be an old one. I am not currently doing flat barbell. I am doing an incline but that is in a superset involving reps of one and a half x 6. Nice!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

There you go, I think that was 62.5 or 65kg


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Good leg session today.

Deadlift and FS day.

Form much better and no hip twinges with 72.5kg x 6 for deads, so will be going up by 1kg next week.

FS went up to 37.5kg. Form starting to go with that so will not be going any higher for a while.

My left shoulder has been really bad over the last 24 hours, it has however started to ease following a bit of stretching this morning and a short shoulder massage around the joint from a friend. I have however booked in with someone at the gym to have a look at it tomorrow. My feeling is that it just needs a bit of loosening off, ease off on the weights a bit - which doesn't mean lowering, I think this is over use with the highish rep/giant delt sets so will take them out of tomorrow's upper body training. I am sure that backing off slightly, with some stretching and the qualified massage will get it healing and back to rights again. It's just been a bit annoying, it was so bad yesterday that I wanted to use painkillers, and I am not someone who habitually turns to that.

I am hoping that it'll improve even before I get it treated tomorrow.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

You think your shoulder is sore following the giant sets and 100 rep routine you've been doing?

My shoulders ached just reading it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Yeah, I would say so, it has been building for a while, I'm on that fine line between optimum performance and growth, and injury. Feels sore. Both had been aching slightly but left has definitely become tighter and more tender.

Previous training, with different exercises I ached in different places. I find aches tend to build up through the 12 or 16 week progessive programme, and then go away as I either get stronger, or have an easier week as I change to a new training plan.

I'm currently 8 weeks into a 12 week plan and for it to be bad at this point tells me it aint going to get better, and there's no drop down to a new plan due so it needs some treatment now!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Trained upper body and weight slightly lighter on shoulder press. Other movements were mostly ok, the problem seems to hurt more on shoulder press and front raises.

I have now had it looked at by a sports therapy type person. We had a discussion about icing, which I'd done on Sunday night. He says RICE is out of date, rest no longer applies and to carry on training, which is fine by me.

This link seems to back up what he said;

http://drmirkin.com/fitness/why-ice-delays-recovery.html

Doesn't seem to be anything serious going on with shoulder, it's just over use.

I've to find a bar to hang off, which I'll probably do in the gym to improve the joint flexibility.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I've also been sent some shoulder mobilisation exercises. They don't look much but they are a bit brutal. Scapular push ups, I am sure Plod mentioned trying these. Killers with a band. My band is a strong one though so might move to a lighter one.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes, I was doing the scapular push ups once a week at one time but let them slip

Might reintroduce


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Shoulder is so much better it is a miracle.

The daily hanging seems to have worked wonders. I do hate it though, I get to a point where I start to panic and breathing goes, then I try to calm down and keep hanging on.

DL day and I got 6 reps out of 73.5kg, no problems. Starting to feel like a machine with the reps, now form is great I am getting them banged out.

NO TWINGES in lower back, hips or legs AT ALL - which must mean GOOD FORM. THANK YOU CAL (and Team K). TK got me going a bit, CAL did the rest. IF you want to learn to squat and deadlift Cal is the man.

Right plugging Cal over.

FS 36kg x 8 for 4 sets easy, chest high, pushing elbows up. Happy.

All hunky dory.

Have done better on diet, then broke it again last night. So mixed results on that front.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks ?

I like a nice plug.. But that's another story lol..

Glad its all coming together for you...?

Would you mind if I used that as a testimonial on my site please??

Why do u panic in those hangs?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes you can use it.

I only panic once my grip, forearms, shoulders, ribs start to hurt, I think I'm not going to make it to the end of the time. You try 30 seconds hanging deadweight, fully relaxed x 6. I am hoping it might strengthen my grip - as you know it's a weak link.



TheCrazyCal said:


> Thanks ?
> 
> I like a nice plug.. But that's another story lol..
> 
> ...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I have done..?

Wasn't sure if it was for grip or ur shoulder tbh...

Focus in breathing.. Disappear into ur head n disconnect..

Don't grip the bar, just focus on a static contraction oh n use a hook grip altho u may do all the above just go a little deeper in all points...

Thank ya very much ma'am ?


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sounds gruelling those hangs !!

What are they specifically for ?

Interesting to try something new


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a very tight shoulder-injury thingy, hanging has been recommended to improve flexibility of the joint. I am already very flexible, I can touch both hands one hand over head, one arm up back, but seems this is pulling things from a different angle. I probably won't do it so often once the injury has subsided. One problem is that people read about something that 'improves' something, they do it 'because it must be a good thing' and just end up with a repertoire of stuff that takes up time and probably doesn't do a right lot.

I'd definitely recommend it for very tight shoulders. I was in agony last week, now it's mostly gone.



Madjack99 said:


> Sounds gruelling those hangs !!
> 
> What are they specifically for ?
> 
> Interesting to try something new


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

No training today.

I did have a revelation though. I had a sports shop voucher for a local specialist running shop, so went along to purchase some fancy socks and a pair of 3/4 tights for training. Perusing the technical sock department I spotted runners calf compression warmers and had a eureka moment. Now that I pull the bar close to my shins during deadlifts I am nervous of skinning my lower legs, and indeed did skin them a couple of months ago, so I have worn leggings for deads day ever since. I don't fancy long socks and these short sleeves for running look like they might provide the protection I need when I want to wear shorts.

I've had a try on and they are very tight, it'll be interesting to see how they perform.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Awesome news!

Soz been a bit busy recently, ill type some more thoughts over the weekend ?

As ever, glad to help..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Btw I've had chaos literally shave the hair n skin from they're shins from the bar..

Tho tells me you're sitting behind the bar n not over the bar..

Think of getting and keeping ur belly button over and as a close to the bar at all times.

Especially important on the set up n initial pull..

If u were lifting infront of a mirror n setting up..

U need to get ur head closer to the mirror by rotating at the ankle.

This means ur legs will straighten fractionally.

When u get the angle of the dangle perfect the bar will glide along the front of ur legs.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I am fine, the guards are simply to make me feel safe and secure. I like feeling solid and protected.

Just received delivery of some new lifting shoes. They are a cross fit model but don't tell anyone. I need both firm platform for lifting and a bit of cushioning for cardio. Let us see how they go.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Pants deadlift session today.

I could feel my grip going, which means I'm doing something wrong and lo and behold the hip twinges popped up. Looked at the vids and I could see slight rounding of back. I also had issues getting the discs I use as little platforms and the bar set up. There was too much fiddling for me, so I might just do it from the floor next week.

I didn't have the new shin covers or leggings on but no problem apart from red marks on quads where I touch the bar/my hands at the top. Cross fit shoes were good but I think I need the next half a size up. Might end up buying another pair and trying to flog the first, but will give em another run out soon.

After that poor start front squat was brill, 37.5kg not a problem all hunky dory.

Finished with some glute stuff on the stepper.

Diet was good all last week until yesterday afternoon when I put away quite a few junk kcals. It's 7 days since the last so whilst it's still not ideal, it is improving.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Arrived at gym short of time and feeling harassed. Lots of people trying to get hold of me on my Uni day, I rarely receive phone calls so to all fall on what is a very busy day was not great.

Got on with leg workout and gave it hell.

Great solid 69kg x 6 for squats, I am now ready to go up again, will do so with 500g next week.

Next week is also the last week on current training plan, so I await my next scheme with anticipation.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I would usually applause such a small inc, BUT..

Id stick with 1s for a few more weeks..

I actually think u could add a rep to the set still.

Brilliant set !


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Basically ur form is evolving quicker than strength ?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh thanks (incase anyone is wondering, Cal has seen the video of the set).

I haven't added 1kg for some weeks. I did 69kg a few weeks back but wasn't strong on it, dropped to 68.5kg the next week, went up to 69.25kg but could only perform 4 reps. Then this week I was at 69kg again and much stronger.

So I really want to have a bash at 69.25kg.

As a guide my sets for this given to me by trainer/coach are 10, 8, 6, 20. Yep after that 6 @ 69 I drop to 40kg and push out 20 reps ha ha. 1 minute recovery between all sets.



TheCrazyCal said:


> I would usually applause such a small inc, BUT..
> 
> Id stick with 1s for a few more weeks..
> 
> ...


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Basically ur form is evolving quicker than strength ?


Ha ha, nowt' wrong with that.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Well absolutely..

Your a naturally v strong woman n I think in the past unknowingly relied on it..

You now have 2strings to ur bow lol..

The third string is the approach ?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Leg day today, deadlift day. Tried the shin sleeves today and really liked them. They make me feel more professional and do keep that bit of the leg warmer, tight and 'protected'.

Went up to 73kg this week, which is half a kg less that last week and I seemed to hold my form much better. Front squat I was up to 38kg for 8, but noticed by videoing that my knees are traveling quite a bit forward, so going to try pulling toes up and pushing through heels and hips more next week.

No back twinges which means form must not have been too bad.

Forgot to do the hanging for my shoulders but guess one day won't make much difference now.

I have had a cold this last week but seem to have muddled through. I have been better when active, it's only when lying down trying to sleep that I've ended up coughing and feeling spluttery.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

On front squats ur knees will proceed further forward than on back squats..

Lol glad u luke ur shin things..

Still focus on the bar lightly gliding up legs ?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Ta, will do.

Creeping towards 75kg......



TheCrazyCal said:


> On front squats ur knees will proceed further forward than on back squats..
> 
> Lol glad u luke ur shin things..
> 
> Still focus on the bar lightly gliding up legs ?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

How many reps?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Six reps.

I am currently doing 10, 8, 6, 20 for DLs, 1 min recoveries. I also do the same reps for Back squat on the other leg day (two leg days per week).

This may change when I get my new plan - currently in final week of this 12 weeks section.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

That puts ur squats well ahead of ur deads..

Id not picked up on that before..


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> That puts ur squats well ahead of ur deads..
> 
> Id not picked up on that before..


No it doesn't.

69kg x 6 for back squats

73kg x 6 for deads.

Or am I missing something?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I think u maybe are..

Your deadlift should be about a third heavier than ur squat.

There's a relationship/ratio between deads squats n bench press.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

That ratio is dictated by ur individual leverages tho..

I'm a good deadlifter, but in comparison my squat sucks.

Now I've finally realised I have short tibias n long femurs I've finally quit trying to squat b have reembraced the trap bar..

I think it will be plods best option too..


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Aha.

Not a pop band.

Hmmm well interestingly my 1 RM last time I tried which was in January was 91kg Deadlift x 1, 75kg Squat x 1.

So looks like I can do more reps closer to my max for squats, and deads I'm stronger on single reps.

Perhaps that tells you something else?



TheCrazyCal said:


> I think u maybe are..
> 
> Your deadlift should be about a third heavier than ur squat.
> 
> There's a relationship/ratio between deads squats n bench press.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Most people are better from rep 2 onwards cos most are shite at creating tension in a muscle from scratch...

Once weight is n then lowered with tension people often find they can do a double at they're single weight as a result.

So it wasn't a true single..

Its not often I hear about a bugger single weight after this tho..

So its interesting that ur single is stronger..

I've only seen a few dead vids of urs, so maybe they're next..

Right now gonna watch some soft core plod n ur latest..


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Enjoy ;-)

I also have a suspicion that Plod isn't fat.



TheCrazyCal said:


> Most people are better from rep 2 onwards cos most are shite at creating tension in a muscle from scratch...
> 
> Once weight is n then lowered with tension people often find they can do a double at they're single weight as a result.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hand on heart I can say plod is all man ?

Just done him a wicked video n my fvuking phone only recordered half of it..

Telling ya talking on video I not my forte..

There were a few places I completely forgot what I was banging on about lol..

I'll try another nite..


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Hand on heart I can say plod is all man
> 
> Just done him a wicked video n my fvuking phone only recordered half of it..
> 
> ...


I'm terrible with that.

Start a convo trying to get a point over, and before you know it I've gone off on a tangent, and completely forgot what I was on about.

Then I'm forced to agree with the reply from the other person otherwise I'll look a tit lol


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Apparently my arse is too low on the first rep. Ok I'll start a bit higher.

Upper body today, good session. Supersetted 90kg seated row with 25kg DB floor press.

Increased weight a bit on the 100 rep rear delt machine at the end.

Diet is ok I've got the 6000 kcal day down to once every 8 days, shooting for 9 days or even none although the bacon and egg sandwich and tub of Ben and Jerries does get me through the week. If I can keep that meal down to just 1 x sandwich + 1 x 500ml icecream in 10-14 days time, now that would be something. A week on Wednesday would be good, or even as a celebration at the beginning of May.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

When u get the hang of starting with higher hips weights will go up week on week n get ur deads on a better ratio with squats.

Initial hips low to the point where the bar moves, your lower back rounds, this is the most important part of the fix.

So lots of chest up, lots of arse too n UL keep that lower back curve. ?

Pleased ur foods going better ?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok, will do.

Back squat today, 69.25kg x 5 and 1/4 reps, knees went slightly in on the 5th and the 6th just wasn't going to happen. Growled at a young man in the gym. He tried to ask me about working in with me on the rack whilst I was clutching a 28kg kettlebell to my chest about to start goblet squat in the middle of 6 sets of 6 rep supersets. When I'm in the zone, holding something heavy about to start a full body movement, trying to hold my back in position I can't talk or think. I threw it on the floor growling "Can't hold that and talk, just get on with it".

New programme received and will start this at the weekend. It's a pull 1, push 1, legs 1, pull 2, push 2, legs 2 split. I can do it over 7 or 12 days depending on my schedule.

Reps vary for each exercise but first which is a compound starts at 4 x 6 for the first 3 weeks. I have deads in one leg workout, back squat in the other.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

When u squat start working on ur rest pause between reps.

Always fo it a rep before u need to..

The fog used to walk past me n near the bar when I deadlifted.. Just as I was about to lift..

Totally deflated me n poor thing would get snarled at lol...


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

New programme starts today.

Pull workout

Bent over barbell rows (55kg)

Chins

1 DB arm row ss DB preacher curl

DB Zottman curls ss ab roll outs

100 skips with rope

15 min TM walk

Cleared off home.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Push day started with slight inclined bench.

Went in at 57.5 kg four sets of 6.

I have not performed flat barbell bench for three months so went in at within limits weight.

I know the schedule is designed to build up, and no point rushing.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Last sentence ?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Last sentence 


Yus.

I know how intense I get further into each training cycle, and how hard my joints hurt when I get to that point. I've also read some great articles by Joe K explaining periodisation for natural athletes, which means you are continually cycling the load so that you get enough rest and enough stimulation. My experience is that continual max stimulation leads to stagnation, pain and injury for a natty. I have 16 weeks to go into the pain barrier and prefer to concentrate on good form now than trying to do it all later.

Took some photos today, and I am seeing some great lines for the weight I am at. Even trained in crop top yesterday and today. That doesn't usually happen until a bit lower on the weighing scales (I'm currently around 140lbs). Granted I do have a bit of wobble on my abs but it's an incentive to train and keep to the clean diet I'm on. No ice cream today.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Trained legs today.

Tried to be conservative with squat weight considering I was doing 4 sets of 6 and not one set and I think I got it wrong with 67.5kg. Also had some head reasons to not be on the ball today. Confidence on the squat was not good, looking at video I can see forward knee travel and not quite enough depth.

Back was perfectly flat throughout so not all bad.

1 leg rom sldl was also fun to do again, bit of a wobble on. There is no way you can hammer the weights with that move, not if you are strict with form, not a chance.

I keep forgetting that the final super set is 12 reps each, because the last schedule had me doing 10 each........must remember next time.

100 skips

10 mins glute work on stepper to finish.

I am very jealous of the photos of competitors which are coming up on social media at the moment, I so want to be there and I so know I have built much more muscle.

All the better to avoid that tub of ice cream.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Now everything's in place on ur squats..

Focus on the most powerful breathing u can create, lose urself in it and let ur body react to the breathes automatically..

Remember your breathing n levers are synced but your breathing is what powers ur levers..

Learn not to think about ur form, thinking can annihilate form outside the comfort zone..

Don't think about the up and down.. That's programmed in..

Just breathe.........

Once you master that u can then fine tune ur form further..

Ultimately your most brutal heaviest lifts u do will become almost Zen like..

That's what I'm working on for my working sets but with high reps.

I seem to have mastered low reps first.

On high rep sets I cant use aggression in the same way and usually underperform.

When I'm lifting I'm trying to imagine I'm raising the bar by contracting and extending groups of muscles rather than using my arms or leading with my hands..

I.e. on milipress I pretend I don't have hands or forearms..

In fact I try to visualize that for alot of my exercises..

The hard bit is lifting as hard and heavy as I was previously..

It's coming tho...

Anyhoo I dunno if any of that makes sense lol..

Busy day, heads smashed, curry, coffee n a dooby or two lol..

Ended up thumb typing more than anything id planned...

Fcuking hate typing on the phone too....?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Pull day.

Managed 6 pull ups without any assistance, this is a first and it means that when the reps decrease I'll be hanging weights off a belt. Six sets.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Can I c of a vid if those please?

Really well done!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Can I c of a vid if those please?
> 
> Really well done!


They are on facebook, can you still view?

They aren't full arm extension, my aim was simply to do them without any assistance.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah I got the mail.. Not sure when but i Have a couple of suggestions lol..

Next time, take ur time...

There's slot more power to be gained from the negative. ?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Do ya want a shoulder press?

35kg x 6 reps

Wore some softer, flimsier trainers that I'd not trained in for a couple of months today. I was doing ok until I was getting DBs over to a bench for squeeze press and managed to twist ankle on the bench foot. Blooming hurt but seems to have recovered well. I did a bit of a calf stretch and wiggled it around after the set. No permanent damage.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Spoke to soon, foot now seizing up. Bag of ice applied.

Limpin'

Grumble, ouch.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Last night my foot was in agony from 5-7pm, could hardly move it, it was red hot and swollen.

I iced it top, side and under the heel and arch areas 20 minutes each, downed 1 ibuprofen. Then carefully put a pair of medium heeled shoes on. I find heeled shoes can assist walking when I have ankle, rear foot issues because they don't require you to flex the foot. Short walk then spent the evening rotating it, stretching and extending it whilst sat down. This morning most swelling has gone and I am able to walk to the gym and train legs. No painkillers involved today.

The powers of recovery!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Lol thought icing wasn't the way to go nowadays..

Glad its better tho..

I do know after operations n pulled muscles the nhs don't use anti immflammatories, but go with paracetamol for swellings instead..

After my fusion ot was codeine n to my surprise paracetamol..

Just goes to show articles have alot more leeway than they imply...


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Nope, I usually ice once directly after the injury becomes obvious(and inflamed), but not every day two weeks later.

I also knew that once I got to the gym I'd be fine. Don't need to flex foot to dead or squat.

Tried donkey calfs on the smith but at the gym I'm currently using the smith is too smooth and unstable for them. Did standing calf on the smith instead.

Finished with a glute circuit and 100 skips.



TheCrazyCal said:


> Lol thought icing wasn't the way to go nowadays..
> 
> Glad its better tho..
> 
> ...


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Pull day today

Found lost wrist straps lying around the gym, must have left them there two days ago. Went up a bit with Zottman curls but mostly similar weights to last week, concentrating on solid form.

100 skips which were performed straight off, no breaks. Amazing how the body adapts so quickly, 9 days ago I had to do them in blocks of 25 reps.

15 mins TM.

I have had an issue with my food this weekend and yesterday was tough, but starting to recover now.

Weight is the same could do with dropping 7-10lbs so going to think about this this week.

Dropping excess kcalorie junk days is the first key, second step would be either cutting protein or bunging in more cardio. I'm currently at 15 minutes walk post lifting on TM 4 days a week, plus a 7 minute glute circuit 2 days, and a 90 minute jujitsu training. I also do a 10-15 minute cardio warm up 5 days a week.

I go to 30 minute walks 5 days a week. Either first thing which I love, or post workout.

Other sporting news is that I am going to be trained as a judge/ref in the martial art I practise. It's for an international competition which is coming up. That's going to be interesting.

I'm also very interested in getting some sort of gym instructors and PT qualification later this year. If anyone has any suggestions on the best way to do this I'm all ears. I'd like to teach back much of the stuff I already know and also expand my understanding further. I did complete a NABBA Advanced Weight Training Certificate course by distance learning about ten years ago, and I also have a recent part-qualification in a psychology/psychotherapy counselling type discipline and don't know if any or all of these things would be useful together.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Got a push workout in yesterday 58.5kg for slight incline bench x 6 x 4 still not to failure........

100 skips with rope straight off.

90 mins jujitsu lesson.

30 minute walk this morning.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Leg day today.

Back squat 66kg x 6, 67.5kg x 6 x 4 better depth this week but still do not like 4 sets of 6.

Single leg SLDLs romanians

Bulg split squat ss calf press

seated calf ss renegade rows

100 skip rope

10min glute stepper

20 mins stationary bike

Diet ok at the moment.

I did make myself ill by eating too much veg and too much sugar free gum earlier in the week. I figured it was better than junk food.......I get anxious when doing coursework.

In case anyone missed it, I'm now engaged to be married - date to be arrange asap after house move (which is after I finish majority of uni coursework).


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations! :cheer2:reggers::cheer2:


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Congratulations on your engagement LR. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks.

Someone asked if this means I am packing in bodybuilding. Nope I have the full support of my partner, and he's already created a supplements shelf in the kitchen.

I've had some relapses with my diet which mean zero loss. I am just static with that at the moment, try so hard 6 days a week, then lose it for 4000kcals on the 7th.

Did 25 minute walk this morning plus 7-8 minutes of heavy glute work.

Leg day today, deads up to 73.5kg x 6 x 4 but dropped the bar a few times because my grip was failing. Legs and back fine, grip just goes with reps(not necessarily the weight).

Squat rack was taken for ever so I did front squat without a rack, just put the bar from floor to clavicles which I think is a clean?Got it into position and then did my sets of 8 reps. Managed to go up to 38kg for 8 on last 2 sets. Who needs a rack, that's gotta be extra training getting it up there into start position each set.

Nordic curls ss rotary calf press

Single calf w/db in hand ss russian twist

115 skips

All ok, just wish I could sort the diet problem out and start revealing my hard work. I'm not going to any shows or BP because uni work is so heavy at the moment, plus preparations for house move and of course a wedding. I also have martial arts commitments.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Slight incline bench press 60kg x 6 reps x 3 sets today, first set was at 68.5kg.

All strong, not to failure yet.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I have some great DOMs in glutes today following leg session yesterday. Nothing crippling, just gentle soreness which shows I've targeted them correctly.

Been looking at the NABBA NW results and a few photos of the competitors and I really must get back on that stage. I am really trying hard with my diet at the moment. I need to get over a bit of a hump which is humungous cheat day. 6 days a week I eat food which I have preprepared, but on the 7th I decide to have a go at a baguette sandwich, bit of chocolate, ooh a bit more and I end up with a 6000kcal day.

I have my boyfriend enlisted in helping me, I tend to eat (excess) junk alone, so when I feel in danger I'm asking him to come around.

Training is just great, muscle is slowly growing all the time, I'm recovering well, and being really good with resting. All that remains is the diet. I'm still around the 140lb mark which is 20lbs over previous stage weight.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

At least you know and are honest about what's holding you back.

Would putting a pic of you at your last competition or of this years Nabba competitors on your fridge/biscuit jar help?

Sounds like your ticking all the other boxes though. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion.

I have had a photo of myself on stage up in the kitchen for 6 months now, and photos of DLB plus Andrew Merrifield on the freezer door for two whole years.

It's not worked very well!



tokyofist said:


> At least you know and are honest about what's holding you back.
> 
> Would putting a pic of you at your last competition or of this years Nabba competitors on your fridge/biscuit jar help?
> 
> ...


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I used to have the same problem LR.

I'd do supper strict for 6 days with only 70-100g carbs, then I'd convince myself that I needed a "Refeed" and smash 10,000kcals!!

Have you considered slowly eliminating the worst offending items from your high cal day? e.g, no more bread on high cal days, then after a week or two take out the chocolate (or vice-versa)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who tapes motivational stuff to all my cupboards :lol:

I've had a cut out of Kai Greene on my cupboard for about 2 years, it has a bit of text saying

*"I'm putting forth my highest effort. I'd like to stand and be counted at my absolute best"*

But, as you have intimated at, sometimes you get so used to seeing these things that they lose their 'boost'.

I added a new one yesterday of my own. Its a post-it note saying

*"Do you remember how it feels to lose!?"*

I can, and it sure as hell has given me a kick in the ass!!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank you, I will try this. Yesterday I had another, this time oats and whey, several bowls of, plus about 200g brazil nuts. I did however stop myself from ordering dominos and didn't go to buy chocolate from the shop.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

lancashirerose said:
 

> Thank you, I will try this. Yesterday I had another, this time oats and whey, several bowls of, plus about 200g brazil nuts.


Whey & oats is awesome  .

Brazil nuts is okay too, except for the 200g part :lol:

Is it brazil nuts that have a really high selenium content?? Carful you don;t give yourself an o/d



lancashirerose said:


> I did however stop myself from ordering dominos and didn't go to buy chocolate from the shop.


Now THAT is what you call progress!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Right, had a really good week until I started coming down with conjunctivitis and a cold.

Lifting great.

Deading 75kg x 4 reps

Military press 40kg x 4 reps

I probably weigh 60-64kg so 2/3 of my bodyweight above my head with strict form.

My elbows are achings during pulling movements, and it's been suggested that I use some curls and extensions in my warm up so will try this. Elbow aches have been an ongoing thing since before Christmas and I've assumed it's the result of the heavy weights which I'm shifting. I do perform an upper body warm up with bands and some hanging from bars which has helped shoulders hugely, so just going to try adding the curls in as suggesting.

I've also signed up for renewal with the weight training coach, I am not however purchasing the diet support part of the package. I feel that is a waste of time for me because there is only one thing keeping me where I am, and me doing my old diet based on a previous one years ago has I believe done a lot more for me.

I am tracking my food every day, and weighing myself most days I have a detailed record of what I'm doing.

I am really proud that I went out last night, ate hotpot, chunk of bread and a piece of chocolate fudge cake and stuck close to my intended kcalorie intake for the day. This was partly because I held back and under ate slightly earlier on in the day. Something recommended by the diet team. I was tempted by seconds, and surrounded by people drinking alcohol but I didn't have more - I feel this is part of my training to bear with slight hunger and control myself instead of thinking "Oh well I'm eating off foods so might as well continue". I have a meal out planned this Monday for my mum's birthday, and I am hoping to exercise the same plan.

Rest day today.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Impressive weight you're able to shoulder press. 

Glad you're back on track with your diet too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Presses again today, managed 4 sets at 40kg, then failed at 3 reps on 5th, so dropped to 37.5kg for final set, first was 36kg x 4.

Tired today, I am in the middle of moving house and it's a move of epic proportions. I'm tired and worried and stressed and trying to live in one set of clothes. Got muddled today, don't know whether I'm coming or going.

I may disappear for a bit at the weekend, but will be back at some point!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Just watching the BNBF Scottish show via live streaming, if anyone else wants to see the show it costs £4.99 to watch either now or later;

BNBF Scottish Championships 2015 | Three Whites TV

I've moved house and I am absolutely cream-crackered. Lots of up and downstairs carrying things into a van and out at the other end. The house I've moved to has very steep stairs which I felt in my left tear-drop yesterday and a little bit today.

I left out cardio when I trained Friday, had a 'rest day' yesterday which was more like a good hour or two of moderate cardio, and did 12 minutes after a pull workout today.

I am tired, haven't been sleeping, but not noticed a difference in the gym. I find that once I get training I can focus just fine, it's outside the gym that's the problem. Hoping for a good night of sleep tonight. I've not tracked my food for 2 days but find I'm falling into a routine, so perhaps this IIFYM does teach you what to eat.

My waistline has shrunk a bit during the move, mixture of stress and the extra energy expenditure. This is not a bad thing for me.


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

lancashirerose said:


> Just watching the BNBF Scottish show via live streaming, if anyone else wants to see the show it costs £4.99 to watch either now or later;
> 
> BNBF Scottish Championships 2015 | Three Whites TV


I was there Rose, a girl from our gym won the Miss athletic class in her first ever comp. She was prepped by the same PT/coach that I am using :hail:


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

bornagainmeathead said:


> I was there Rose, a girl from our gym won the Miss athletic class in her first ever comp. She was prepped by the same PT/coach that I am using :hail:


Wow, yes there was a woman who really stood out for me, then I got distracted.

I have seen photos on facebook, this is a class I am interested in - I would like to compete in Physique but I may suit Athletic instead. All depends how much muscle I have put on in the last 2-3 years.

Wow, bet you are stoked for her and excited for your own self!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Things are going well at the moment, spending more time with my partner, family and friends whilst moving house has really helped with diet consistency, and has reaffirmed a theory I have had for a while about this.

Doesn't mean it's not easy but I am now a lot steadier.

I do have some gym issues but will post about that later.

The diet is so good I'm seriously wondering can I compete in a few competitions in November?It would be a non-tested federation(s) but I've already proved I can hold my own in that arena. The only question is how much weight do I need to drop - I'm currently 20lbs over last stage weight and have I think 19 weeks.........I do have new muscle, and muscle density which I didn't have previously.

I'm currently on just 15mins steady/LISS cardio 5 days a week plus a 90 minute JJ lesson and I'm averaging 1900-2000kcals per day - so I think there is quite a lot of room for maneouvring. Just by cutting out the cheats I've lost 3lbs in 10 days, and that isn't the 4-6lbs of 'water weight' I gain after a cheat.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

New town, new gym.

The best and closest to a bodybuilding gym has some very funky equipment, and the free barbells are not 'standard'. There's also an elecletic mix of Kg and Lbs plates, so most of the time I'm training by 'feel'.

Had 56kg of discs on the bar today for slightly inclined bench press, 3 reps 8 sets - 3 of which were at bar +56, other 5 bar + 54kg.

Front left shoulder was tight during warm down cardio so I did a bit of hanging which seemed to sort it.

I now cycle to the gym because it's too far to walk, and too daft to use the car. Cycling gets me there in 5 minutes if I go the shortest route, 12 minutes if I start exploring a bit - doing this means less time on the XT.

Had a 3500kcal day yesterday, I just said heck I'm having sandwiches and chocolate. Two weeks since I last had a stuff your face moment, and whilst apprehensive I am pleased.

I'm also a bit pre-M, which I think is hiding weight loss, I'll know for sure by the end of next week.

Hoping to set a wedding date very soon, and the date will be very soon.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

So lots of progress being made.

Firstly diet is hugely improved, I am now consistent and with some treats which I am learning to control.

I have lost about 4-5lbs in the last month, and about to up my cardio a little to try and get to what I call my pre-contest starting point.

My training is improving as my food intake is much steadier, I have more energy and my movements are now "sharp"er (said to me by gym owner at old gym which I'm still using once a week). Given my lifestyle a few months ago I am not surprised I am now training much better.

I am really excited because for the first time in years I am firing on full cylinders.

I also have a wardrobe of beautiful bikinis made for me this year by Harlequin, which are waiting to be worn - I'm running out of time for the end of year competitions, so it's looking like spring 2016, but I will be there.

Current goals are to get leaner and within 8 -10 lbs of stage weight, and to do this in the next 12 weeks. Do bear in mind I am getting married in the middle of that 12 week period, but there won't be a honey moon, just a night away in a lovely hotel room, then 2 days at the SFN in Glasgow!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I've not posted for a while because I thought the forum was joining up with UK-Muscle. It obviously hasn't so I'll pop in an update.

I've finished the previous training schedule and now on a new one. I've made some great strength gains on the last one, and this one seems to be more of a hypertrophy phase.

Legs yesterday consisted of jump squat, then straight squat sets - after a 3-4 set ramp up, followed by EMOM which I had to look up to see what it was, and it's a killer - 3 reps every minute on the minute, for 10 minutes with the weight I've just used for 6 rep squats. Sounds not too bad?Well once I got to set 6 I was feeling my quads start to pull and quiver a bit! After that some hip thrusts and a leg press/calf press superset to finish off. I then chucked in some glute work right at the end(isolation leg weight stuff).

I can certainly feel something in my quads and glutes today, and it's going to get worse I just know it.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

So I am now married and still training as usual. I trained right up until wedding day, including a 30 minute power walk on the day itself. I also discovered that Mezzaturbonox tropical made up with water then mixed with no added sugar peach sparkling water made an alcohol-free drink with a kick in it. Kept me going whilst I was getting ready. Stuck to usual diet plan up until just before the wedding, wedding meal was an afternoon tea style buffet so nothing too heavy and I don't drink alcohol, so was on sparkling elderflower/water and coffee - not in the same mug!

After a night away I was back in the gym, 50 50 with diet that day - I took my small Fox Bowler six pack bag with me, plus a shaker, then back on eating plan the day after that.

New training plan is going well, I've reduce the cardio I had been doing and keep telling myself if I stick to eating plan there is no need for cardio. I'm fairly whacked by some of the workout, the leg/lower body days are very full on.

My split is currently;

Pull

Push(light cardio)

Legs (quad emphasis)

Rest(intense cardio day)

Upper

Lower

Abs/upperbody pump(intense cardio)

The Upper workout is fairly lightish, as is the Abs/lower but Pull, Legs and Lower are all fairly intense. I've also got EMOM in the Pull, Push and Legs day which I had to look up, it's a set number of reps every minute on the minute - I do 3 reps for 10 minutes. Absolute killers. Basically the split is a mix of hard heavy stuff, some pump/burn stuff and some lighter stuff with slower, constant tension reps. Lots of different things going on adding to my base.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Congratulations to you LR. 

Hats off to you for managing to keep control of your diet over a period where celebrations could have gone hand in hand with indulgence.

That looks and sounds like a pretty full on routine.

What are your current goals?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks tokyofist

Goals are adding muscle, attempting to lose bodyfat. I'm doing the former no problem at all, strength increasing and have been doing 'big' compounds for over a full year now.

Diet is something I really struggle with.

Gave in last night and had couple of handfuls of almonds, slice of toast & spread, apple and a piece of wedding cake this was all extra on top of my usual daily intake.


----------

